# service engine soon code P0420..



## Maxman01 (Jul 4, 2006)

this would be just the opposite of a P0430 right so it's the rear converter that is just shot or the rear O2 sensor.......Correct?.......i need help


----------



## Orange E (May 25, 2006)

Maxman01 said:


> this would be just the opposite of a P0430 right so it's the rear converter that is just shot or the rear O2 sensor.......Correct?.......i need help


I had the same code come up on my 01 Maxima. It could be a few different things; but most likely according to a mechanic I know we have a weak cat. You could spend a bunch of money replacing things or you could buy a OBD II scanner and just keep erasing the code like I do. My code used to appear anywhere from 50 to 600 miles. I haven't seen it recently in over 3000 miles. The worst that can happen is you might get a couple miles less per gallon. I average 23-24.... which isn't bad.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Either buy a new cat... not at the dealer. Go to some local muffler shop or by a  O2 Simulator That is what all the guys runnig high performance mods do to get rid of the Cat and still pass inspections and have no engine code.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Like Latinmax said, I'd try to find a cheap pre-cat (which in your case, would be a y-pipe since the rear pre-cat is in the y-pipe) at a junkyard or on the Maxima.Org CLassifieds, or wire in an O2 sim. I have no pre-cats on my car and use an O2 sim. No CEL thus far and I've passed VA emissions (OBD-II scan test) with it.


----------



## jacmkc (Aug 6, 2006)

How many miles does it have? Maximas 00-01 with cal emissions had an ecm update for this problem and is covered by an 8yr 80,000 mile emission warranty.


----------

